# Is It Too Late??



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Well here it is Friday October 24th 2008. 
Yup - I've been far too busy this fall to get anything done! 
Plus it hasn't help that I've become addicted to HauntForum!!
Here's a shot of my drive way so far...
I've only got a week to pull something out of the grave!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks good so far....still you have a week...i bet you can get ready in time!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Get teh work. TEH!!!


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

you can pull it off im sure off it, i dont set up till monday (27th) at my local haunt and we open 29th-1st.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Never too late, I'm always adding stuff almost up to the time the TOTs start arriving.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

You've got plenty of time.  Do you have any pics of those columns?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Plenty of time....
go do something now!!!


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Will a mod. please ban this guy so he can get going on his haunt!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

mattie said:


> Will a mod. please ban this guy so he can get going on his haunt!!!


WhoaNow!! That's pretty drastic!!! LOL I'd have to go thru withdrawl!!!

But thanks for all the friendly shoves fellow haunters - here's acouple of Pics of what I got done today (Oct25th).
The theme is going to be haunted stairs - everybody is afraid of whats under the stairs! Then at the top of the creepy stairs will be a death throne upon which sits - well, something creepy... so the TOTs are going to have to climb the stairs to get their treats from the character on the throne. Whahaaa


























I'll try and keep a daily update going!!!:tonguekin:


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Now your kickn' some arse!!!! Looking good so far...and yes your right, most of us are afraid of what going to grab your from under the stairs. Good idea!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Cool....


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I won't post so you won't come back and read all the great reviews you are getting.

Oops, I guess I posted to tell you I'm not posting....Sorry
Well then, let me just say that it looks good! Great idea to make the TOT's have to come up the stairs to get their candy. I wonder how many TOT's will make mom or dad do it for them since they'll be too scared? 
Now get back to work!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

dynoflyer said:


> Never too late, I'm always adding stuff almost up to the time the TOTs start arriving.


Same here, I have gotten so far behind this year due to my crazy work schedule, but I am confident that all will be done (sort of) come Halloween night.


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks great so far.

I always take my vacation the week of halloween - that way I have plenty of free time to finish my projects.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

That's a great idea, but unfortunately I can't take this week off.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Lagrousome said:


> I won't post so you won't come back and read all the great reviews you are getting.Oops, I guess I posted to tell you I'm not posting....SorryWell then, let me just say that it looks good!* Great idea to make the TOT's have to come up the stairs to get their candy.* I wonder how many TOT's will make mom or dad do it for them since they'll be too scared?* Now get back to work!


lol - I'm hoping this little set will be super creepy for the TOTs!Like I always say I prefer Creep Factor over Matter Splatter!!:lolkin:


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

stars8462 said:


> Looks great so far.
> 
> I always take my vacation the week of halloween - that way I have plenty of free time to finish my projects.


Me too!! I sometimes burn as much as 2 weeks holidays on halloween - but this year my work partner is off on paternity leave for the whole month of October and I couldn't get any time off! :crykin:


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the continued cheering section guys!! 
Today (Oct 26) I painted the Haunted Stairs, screwed on some skulls and setup some light tests.
This might just turn into something yet!


































You just know there is going to be some Creatures Under the Stairs!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well for someone who just started on the 25th WOW WOW!!! I love that idea. Nice job.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi all! 
Nothing done Monday Oct 27th because we took the little ghoolies out to get their customes and buy a wheel barrel of candy!
Just more light positional tests and idea sketches done Tues Oct 28th
Nothing done Wednesday Oct 28th because of town meeting regarding the neighborhood we live in - There could be trouble brewing! but I won't get it to that!
Tomorrow is Go day I convince my boss to let me off for tomorrow and Friday YAH!
So i'll post pics of what I get done! Happy Haunting all!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Well I guess I'm a little - waaaay late, with the updates shots!
In the end we had a great 2008 season. It was way less than we usually do but it was actually nice to take it easy for a change. (no that won't become a habit!) anyhoo here's a couple of 1031 shots and I'll be posting an albumn soon as well.
We had Grim at the top of the stairs like a "Bad Santa" with a helper who handed out the candy. Of course there were people under the stairs working monster hands! 









































Enjoy!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That looks absolutely awesome! Great effect! Man, you really pulled that scene together nicely in a short time. Love the idea of the people under the stairs. That plays on one of our greatest fears! When I scale back to a front yard only display, something like you've done is what I hope to accomplish. Great job!:smoking:


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

It looks great! I dont think its ever too late to put up Halloween props!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow! Necessity is the mother of invention, & damn, she amazes! A throne for a haunter in short order! Too cool! Well done! Thank you for the update, even if a little late! I'm sure we all enjoy the "better late than never" here.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm always in awe of the things everyone comes up with and this is no exception. You all just keep inspiring me!

Awesome job!


----------

